# MCSD Exam



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Im taking the sheriff's exam this coming saturday. Should I show up dressed like I'm going to an interview or can I just wear casual attire? They didn't say anything in the information packet but I just want to be sure.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

I took it a couple of years ago, and I wore semi-buisness attire (collared shirt, khaki pants). Let me tell you, I was in the minority, most people showed up in sweatpants with last night's gravy stains on them. No one from MCSD really talks to you, but you'll stand out a little better dressed nicer.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

You never get a second chance to make a first impression. Good luck


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks. Hopefully this will work....

[-o&lt;


----------

